# How long do bandsets last after tying?



## gmcookvt (Apr 29, 2021)

I want to make a bunch of band sets to have at the ready, but how many should I make? Is it bad to tie a set and let it sit for a long time? Does the pouch end latex degrade over time?


----------



## Slingshot Seb (Jan 9, 2020)

If you keep spare bandsets in a black plastic bag (to block light) and store them in a fridge, they should last 1+ years.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Save the bands well packed in the fridge. They will last long enough.

Welcome!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Interesting question indeed.

I have several slingshot frames that have been lying around for a long time in dark cupboards banded up ready for use, and to my surprise, the bands and ties still seem to be OK. Rubber does not do well when exposed to UV radiation: storage is best away from direct and indirect sunlight - even just reflected light coming through a window.

I tend to store band material and ready made bands in sealed freezer bags, which are placed inside a light proof mini-suitcase of sorts at room temperature. Some of it has been there for years, and is still in perfect condition.


----------



## BuffaloGary (May 16, 2021)

I'm REAL new to this, but very enthusiastic! I'm wondering about maximizing the life of the bands. I purchased some stuff last fall and this spring I pulled the band and it snapped!! THREE TIMES! {I'm a SLOW learner!! - Proud Member!!}

So I am wondering about using some sort of "lubricant" to get the new band onto the slingshot. Some say water... others isopropyl alcohol.. hell, I've even heard I should lubricate/condition the whole length of my latex bands with glycerin... If so, which? vegetable or propylene? {you'd THINK that with all that college Chemistry 40 years ago, I'd KNOW these answers! Still, I'd RATHER ask folks who have SEEN the effects and results!!}

I know, LOTS of questions in there... Like I said, tho... I'M REAL NEW!!

I DO appreciate any and ALL answers! Thanks!

Later


----------



## BuffaloGary (May 16, 2021)

Sorry folks... I'm referring to TUBES above. Mostly, gettin' the damn things onto the metal {wire?} slingshot. But I do have a flat band slingshot also... So, I AM reading and learning about that option also. {Which was what made me realize I hadn't specified! damn!} At this point, pretty much NOTHING you folks can give me will be wasted!!

Like I said... I AM new and am trying different types, styles.. Trying to find what is best for me.. and MY limitations!

Again, THANKS!!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

BuffaloGary said:


> Sorry folks... I'm referring to TUBES above. Mostly, gettin' the **** things onto the metal {wire?} slingshot. But I do have a flat band slingshot also... So, I AM reading and learning about that option also. {Which was what made me realize I hadn't specified! ****!} At this point, pretty much NOTHING you folks can give me will be wasted!!
> 
> Like I said... I AM new and am trying different types, styles.. Trying to find what is best for me.. and MY limitations!
> Again, THANKS!!


I use rubbing alcohol as a lubricant to install tubes onto wire frame slingshots. Make sure to let the alcohol evaporate before pulling back.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I have heard that rubber compounds generally degrade when exposed to ozone emitted by electrical devices such as TV's and stereos, maybe radios. So keep them stored away from electronics too. You can buy storage bags for bands from Simpleshot.


----------

